# [HDD & INSTALL] Partitions

## shoobidoowap7

Allu,

Je suis en train de m'initier à Gentoo et Linux en même temps. J'ai eu Gentoo 2004.3 du magazine Linux+DVD et il est en cours d'install .

En lisant le manuel en ligne de Gentoo, je lis ceci :

Partition  	Système de fichiers  	Taille  	Description

/dev/hda1 	ext2 	32M 	Partition de démarrage

/dev/hda2 	(swap) 	512M 	Partition de mémoire virtuelle

/dev/hda3 	ext3 	Reste du disque 	Partition principale

or le magazien m'indique qu'il faut au-moins 10Go sur la partition root !

J'ai donc actuellement 

/dev/hda1    ext3    9Go

/dev/hda5     swap    600Mo

/dev/hda6    ext3    9Go

Dois-je donc arrêter le :

sh /usr/portage/scripts/bootstrap.sh (qui d'ailleurs n'en finit pas (?)) et redéfaire le partitionnement et tout refaire jusque là ou est-ce que je peux modifier la taille une fois que c'est fini ?

En fait, une chose que j'ai du mal à comprendre aussi :

Quand on dit :  /mnt/gentoo ça veut dire qu'il va sur le hda1 ou le hda6 ?

Enfin, pq je me retrouve avec des hda 5&6 au lieu de hda 2&3 ?

Je suis désolè d'avoir sans doute des questions très primaires et basiques, mais je dois avouer qu'il y a trop d'infos à assimiler en mm temps et lrsq il y a des" bizarreries", la question peut ne pas être la bonne.

 :Confused:  [/u]Last edited by shoobidoowap7 on Thu May 19, 2005 5:55 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## zdra

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-69179.html

Pour formater ton titre  :Wink: 

Merci

----------

## Dais

Ne confonds pas la partition /boot où il n'y aura que le nécessaire pour booter (genre kernel, lilo ou grub), et la partition racine (juste / ) qui contiendra ton système.

le /boot peut être de 32 Mo, c'est suffisant

le / par contre doit être important (genre ton 9 Go)

En clair, tu devrais avoir en général

/boot = 32 Mo

/swap = 500 Mo par exemple

/ = 10 Go par exemple

/home = le reste

EDIT: et bienvenue parmi nous  :Smile: 

----------

## zdra

J'ai un systeme complete avec kde+gnome+unreal tourname+ET :

```

zdra@gentoo:~$ df -h

Sys. de fich.         Tail. Occ. Disp. %Occ. Monté sur

/dev/hda1              23G  6,8G   17G  30% /

```

Donc 10Go me semble trop, mais si t'install doom3 en plus ça peut être utile...

Sinon /mnt/gentoo est un dossier du liveCD où tu vas monter (si tu suis la manuel) ta future partition racine ( / ). Donc pendant l'install (jusqu'a l'étape du chroot) t'aura tout ta future gentoo contenue dans /mnt/gentoo/ car ce dossier contient la racine de ta partition. Apres lors du chroot et surtout apres ton reboot quand l'install est finie, ta partition racine sera montée sur "/" et donc tout ce qui était dans /mnt/gentoo/foo.bar devient /foo.bar

----------

## Dais

zdra: tout dépend l'utilisation pour la taille de / mais personnellement je suis juste avec 10 Go (mais j'ai plein de trucs d'installés, c'est sûr)

----------

## shoobidoowap7

merci pour vos réponses aussi rapides:D  et la Bienvenue:D 

1- Euh, qu'est-ce qui ne va pas avec le titre ?

2- Donc, en gros vous me dites de tout arrêter là et de tout refaire ?

3- Au chroot, il m'a dit : /bin/bash

4- Enfin, je fais quoi avec mes hda5 et hda6 ?

(Accessoirement, est-ce normal que depuis le lancement du sh...bootstrap, il y a 3 heures, ça continue de faire défiler des lignes et des lignes ? Pas près de taper : emerge system alors ?)

 :Laughing: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *shoobidoowap7 wrote:*   

> merci pour vos réponses aussi rapides:D  et la Bienvenue:D 
> 
> 1- Euh, qu'est-ce qui ne va pas avec le titre ?
> 
> 

 

Commence par lire ca : [IMPORTANT] Comment se servir du forum !!

ca repondra a te question !

Autrement moi sur mon laptop j'ai ca :

```
Sys. de fich.         Tail. Occ. Disp. %Occ. Monté sur

/dev/hdc5              23G   20G  3,0G  88% /

udev                  378M  1,2M  376M   1% /dev

/dev/hdc1             4,8G  4,2G  662M  87% /media/win

/dev/hdc7              27G  9,8G   17G  38% /media/data

none                  378M     0  378M   0% /dev/shm

```

----------

## shoobidoowap7

OK, j'ai donc le droit de tout refaire:cry: 

Sinon, pour ceci : 

Accessoirement, est-ce normal que depuis le lancement du : sh /usr/portage/scripts/bootstrap.sh, il y a 3 heures, ça continue de faire défiler des lignes et des lignes ? Pas près de taper : emerge system alors ?

----------

## blasserre

c'est quoi ta machine ?

----------

## Dais

le bootstrap est lent, il installe le plus basique/important pour ton système (genre gcc et binutils si je ne m'abuse, entre autres choses).

La durée dépend de la puissance de ta machine. Il en va de même pour toutes les compilations que tu feras  :Razz: 

La gentoo est longue à installer, mais elle vaut largement le coup  :Smile: 

----------

## shoobidoowap7

C'est un Céléron 900 - 384M RAM.  C'est un PC que j'ai récupéré pour mes débuts en Linux quoi...

Sinon, j'ai pensé : Est-ce que je peux juste redimensionner /dev/hda1 pour qu'il fasse donc 50Mo et réutiliser le reste en /dev/hda7 par exemple (je ne sais pas du tout ce que j'en ferai pour l'instant mais bon.

----------

## blasserre

 *shoobidoowap7 wrote:*   

> C'est un Céléron 900 - 384M RAM.  C'est un PC que j'ai récupéré pour mes débuts en Linux quoi...

 

boa c'est pas mal (j'ai un celeron 500) mais t'en as pour quelques heures

 *shoobidoowap7 wrote:*   

> Sinon, j'ai pensé : Est-ce que je peux juste redimensionner /dev/hda1 pour qu'il fasse donc 50Mo et réutiliser le reste en /dev/hda7 par exemple (je ne sais pas du tout ce que j'en ferai pour l'instant mais bon.

 

excellente idée   :Very Happy: 

à ceci près : la nouvelle partition sera hda2 (seconde partition principale)

tu auras donc :

/dev/hda1 ext2 50M  /boot

/dev/hda2 ext3 (ou xfs ou reiser) 9950M /home -> ta nouvelle partition

/dev/hda5 swap 600Mo

/dev/hda6 ext3 9Go

----------

## zdra

je sais plus si fdisk fait du redimentionnement, mais parted le fait il me semble.

Sinon tu peux aussi commencer par un stage3 si tu veux aller plus vite dans l'installation  :Wink: 

----------

## Dais

me semble que les partitions de type ext2 et ext3 peuvent être redimensionnées mais pas déplacées .. dans la pratique, celà revient à dire que tu peux changer l'endroit où se trouve la FIN de ta partition, mais pas le début.

----------

## shoobidoowap7

- Je peux effectuer le repartitionnement après Bootstrap ou il faut que j'attende tout à la fin de l'install ?

J'en déduis que parted est une commande tout comme fdisk ? (Dans ce cas, comment j'y détermine le "/home" ?)

- Ben je n'ai vu qu'après que je pouvais commencer avec Stage3. :Embarassed:  Cela dit, j'ai lu aussi que la configuration réseau y est sautée, ce qui ne m'arrange pas;

Et comme j'avais mis Kaëlla au départ "pour voir" et que je ne voyais pas du tout comment accéder aux configurations réseaux, autant qu'il trouve tout seul mon routeur et fonctionne correctement lorsque je vais le relier aux autres PC Windows. :Wink: 

----------

## shoobidoowap7

Ayé, j'ai donc libéré une partition d'env. 9Go.

Est-ce que je peux installer une autre distribution dessus en utilisant le même /dev/hda1 en secteur de boot et /dev/hda5 en swap ?

Si oui, 2 questions : 

1- est-ce que ça a une utilité ?

2- est-ce qu'il est nécessaire de le rediviser ?

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kernelsensei

alors oui tu peux reutiliser ton /boot et ta swap.

Apres j'ai pas compris la question

----------

## shoobidoowap7

Ben là donc, il y a G2 en train de se compiler (?) "genkernel all" (désolè, si je n'utilise pas encore les bons termes:oops: ) : juste le curseur qui clignote depuis un petit moment... :Shocked: 

Et comme j'ai modifié les partitions, il y en a une donc de 9Go qui est libre (/dev/hda7).

Sachant que /dev/hda1 sera toujours pour le boot et /dev/hda5 toujours pour le swap, je me suis dit que je pouvais p-ê les réutiliser pour installer une autre distribution sur le /dev/hda7... Un multiboot Linux quoi. :Smile: 

----------

## mic006fr

OUi, tu peux te faire un multi boot linux, en partageant le /boot et le swap.

Mais je vois pas trop l'intérêt. Utilise plutôt différents runlevels, pour démarrer différents services automatiquement (genre console / x / offline...).

Avec une gentoo, tu peux tout faire, c'est toi qui décides !

----------

## shoobidoowap7

Merci pour ta réponse. :Smile: 

 A - Sorry, je ne comprends pas trop encore les concepts que tu utilises:wink: 

runlevels c'est l'équivalent des partitions windows ? (j'ai trouvé une explication pour les runlevels sur cette page  :Smile: )

Pour expliquer, par exemple sur un autre PC, j'ai WXP et W2003 qui tournent, et comme les logiciels sont sur une partition à part, il n'y a que des éxécutables sur les systèmes. J'installe donc à partir de chaque systéme le même programme mais dans le même répertoire. Ainsi, même s'ils sont installés 2 fois, en fait ils n'occupent qu'une place.

Sur les distributions Linux, quelque chose m'échappe encore à vrai dire :

Est-ce qu'il faut que pour chaque /usr, /home, /var... il faut une partition chacun ou ils peuvent tous se trouver sur la même et "n'être" donc que des répertoire de travail ?

Je ne sais pas si c'est clair, mais en gros c'est pour savoir si je dois repartitionner les partitions existantes ou pas. :Smile: 

 B - Après genkernel all :

[/i]If You require Genkernel's hardware detection features : You MUST tell your bootloader to use the provided initrd file. Otherwise : Substitute the root argument for the real_root argument if you are not planning to use the initrd."

Comment est-ce que je spécifie ce initrd file ?

Et il serait où ce real_root ?

Le Bootloader ne renvoie pas automatiquement l'initialisation du matériel vers le boot du système ? (donc, ici G2)

----------

## yoyo

 *shoobidoowap7 wrote:*   

> Sur les distributions Linux, quelque chose m'échappe encore à vrai dire :
> 
> Est-ce qu'il faut que pour chaque /usr, /home, /var... il faut une partition chacun ou ils peuvent tous se trouver sur la même et "n'être" donc que des répertoire de travail ?

 Illustrons cela :

Tu ne fais qu'une seule partition (qui deviendra la racine "/"). Après quelques années, tu n'as plus de place sur ton disque. Tu en installes un nouveau, tu y copies ton répertoire "/usr" (par exemple), tu l'effaces du 1er disque dur puis tu montes ton nouveau disque sur "/usr". Ton arborescence n'aura pas changé (tu n'auras pas plus de répertoire ou un nouveau lecteur comme sous winwin) mais l'espace disponible sur ton système sera augmenté de la totalité de ton nouveau disque dur.  :Cool: 

En gros, tu "montes" un périphérique sur un répertoire (qui devient un "point de montage") et tu accèdes à ce périphérique par ce répertoire. Mais si tu ne montes pas le périphérique alors le répertoire reste un répertoire classique : tu peux y copier des fichier etc. tout en sachant que lorsque tu monteras ton périphérique tu ne pourras plus accéder à ces données tant que le périphérique sera monté.

Ouf !! Respire un grand coup et relit ça doucement ...   :Laughing:   (=> je viens de me relire)

Pour genkernel, je ne peux pas trop t'aider mais amha tout doit être bien expliqué dans la doc ...

----------

## mic006fr

 *shoobidoowap7 wrote:*   

> Merci pour ta réponse.
> 
>  A - Sorry, je ne comprends pas trop encore les concepts que tu utilises:wink: 
> 
> runlevels c'est l'équivalent des partitions windows ? (j'ai trouvé une explication pour les runlevels sur cette page )

 

Pour les partitions, yoyo a expliqué...

Avec les runlevels, tu peux avoir un seul système (Linux Gentoo), mais choisir de démarrer différentes choses lors du chargement. Tu as un menu au démarrage (comme le multi boot windows), qui te permet de booter différents systèmes et de spécifier le runlevel (Linux). Tu peux avoir un menu au démarrage qui te propose un Win XP, un Win 2000, ta Gentoo runlevel console (pas d'interface graphique, style msdos), ta Gentoo runlevel default (avec interface graphique)...

Le principe, c'est que tu spécifies les services à démarrer. Dans le runlevel console, tu démarres le strict minimum, sans réseau ni Internet. Dans le runlevel default, tu démarres avec l'interface graphique, ton réseau, Internet, le serveur FTP ... (exemples). Derrière, c'est toujours la même Gentoo, avec le même répertoire /, les mêmes progs installés...

chapitre de la doc officielle

----------

## shoobidoowap7

 :Crying or Very sad:  Chuipô près d'être sur le Bureau de KDE ou Gnome à ce train-là ! :Crying or Very sad: 

 Si, si à la relecture, j'espère avoir compris...  :Smile:   En somme, j'aurai dù avoir 2 partitions (mini) : une pour le système et une autre (ou plusieurs autres) pour le reste. En fait, j'ai appliqué pour Windows ce qui se fait sur Linux  :Cool: .  Mais dans ce cas, quelle est la taille minimale pour un système de distribution Linux (partition primaire), les autres n'étant que des partitions logiques ?

(Au départ, c'est pcq je lisais que des personnes installaient un multiboot qd mm pour réparer des crashs. Ce que je concevais assez pour les partitions NTFS de Windows)

----------

## shoobidoowap7

C'est vraiment chouette à vous de me guider comme ça  :Very Happy: 

En fait, il est plus que conseillé pour moi de tout lancer par défaut pour l'instant. :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

 *shoobidoowap7 wrote:*   

> :Mais dans ce cas, quelle est la taille minimale pour un système de distribution Linux (partition primaire), les autres n'étant que des partitions logiques ?

 Linux n'est pas difficile question partition : tu peux l'installer où tu veux (partition logique ou primaire peu lui importe).

Quant à la taille, tout dépend de ce que tu veux : il y a des distrib qui tiennent sur une disquette, certains projets de mediabox tiennent sur quelques Mo et te permettent de lire des DVD, divx, mp3, cdaudio, images et d'utiliser une télécommande pour certains. Après si tu veux un desktop avec quelques applications graphiques et multimedia, internet, quelques jeux etc. un total de 20Go me semble raisonnable comme minimum (tu pourrais faire moins mais amha mieux vaut prévoir large).

Perso, je te conseillerais de faire 3 partitions linux (comme indiqué dans la doc) : la racine ("/"), un "/boot" (pour éviter d'effacer ton noyau après une fausse manip) et un "/home" (pour ne pas perdre tes réglages/préférences si tu dois réinstaller Gentoo).

Prévoit également une partition de swap et SURTOUT une partition d'échange en FAT32 car une fois sous winwin tu ne pourras pas accéder facilement à tes partitions Linux et inversement l'écriture sur le NTFS est mal  supportée (mais pas la lecture) par Linux : le seul système de fichier commun aux deux système est donc la fat.

----------

## shoobidoowap7

Bouhou, t'es en train de me dire que je n'ai rien compris à l'histoire moi.

J'ai :

/hda1 : Boot 64Mo

/hda5 : Swap 500Mo

/hda6 :  sur laquelle G2 est en cours de fin (?) d'install 9Go : est-il /racine ou /home là ?? S'il est racine, il est donc obèse. Et de combien ?

/hda7 :  libre. Et dans ce cas, je le monte en quoi ?

Pas besoin de FAT pcq il n'y aura que Linux sur cette machine. Les rapports avec Windows se feront par rézo, mais je suis loin d'y être là.

Tu vas me répondre (si j'ai un peu compris) :

le /home (et les autres) sera dans /hda7 et est-ce que je pourrais réduire sans risque /hda6 ??

amha[/i] : (je viens de trouver ce que ça veut dire) Z'êtes vachement modestes !  :Smile: 

[/i]

----------

## yoyo

 *shoobidoowap7 wrote:*   

> J'ai :
> 
> /hda1 : Boot 64Mo
> 
> /hda5 : Swap 500Mo
> ...

 Le /boot est un peu gros (m'enfin bon 64Mo de nos jours c'est plus grand chose)

Le reste me semble bon ...

D'après ce que je comprends tu veux :

hda6 => "/" = 9Go

hda1 => "/boot" = 64Mo

hda7 => "/home" = 9Go

Ton /home me semble un peu gros mais si tu comptes y mettre quelques mp3 et films, il se remplira assez vite.

 *shoobidoowap7 wrote:*   

> Tu vas me répondre (si j'ai un peu compris) :
> 
> le /home (et les autres) sera dans /hda7 et est-ce que je pourrais réduire sans risque /hda6 ??

 Presque ...   :Wink: 

Ça serait plutôt hda7 qui sera ton "/home". Quant aux "autres" (/usr, /opt, /etc ...) ce n'est pas possible : UNE partition = UN répertoire (point de montage).

Du coup, si tu veux avoir un /usr séparé par exemple, il te faudra une nouvelle partition (ou un nouveau hdd) et tu auras alors hda8  => "/usr".

PS : en gros et pour faire une analogie approximative avec winwin : "/" = le système et "/home" = "Mes Documents + la partie de la base de registre te correspondant == Mes réglages/préférences".

Ensuite, tu peux "découper" ton système Linux en plusieurs partitions (un peu comme tu fais avec winwin) : "/usr" = "Programes Files", 'tmp" = la corbeille etc. (bon l'analogie est de plus en plus lointaine là ...)

La seule différence c'est que pour chaque partition tu n'as pas un nouveau "lecteur" (à la winwin) et ton "C:\Programes Files" s'appellera toujours "/usr" même s'il est sur une autre partition (D:\"Programes Files"), un autre disque ou même une autre machine.

PS bis :  *shoobidoowap7 wrote:*   

> Chuipô près d'être sur le Bureau de KDE ou Gnome à ce train-là !

 Il y en a qui utilise KDE/Gnome sans même avoir de notion sur les points de montage etc. (merci knoppix, mandriva ...)  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## shoobidoowap7

Merci pour ces explications  :Smile:  Ce que je craignais est donc bien ça.

2 choses :

A- Cet ordinateur servira de Serveur Web sur lequel j'y installerai PHP-Apache-MySQL.

Est-ce que cela veut dire qu'il me faudra en plus de root (/), une partition /usr, une autre /home, une autre /var ? ou est-ce qu'il en manque de ce que j'ai cité là ?

je les ferai alors de tailles égales.

B- J'ai suivi à la lettre :

# emerge grub

# grub

grub> root (hd0,0)

grub> setup (hd0)

grub> quit

# nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf

default 0

timeout 15

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

  root (hd0,0)

  kernel /kernel-2.6.9 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda6 ramdisk=8192

  initrd /initrd-2.6.9

(source : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml)

Après reboot, une fois que Grub se lance, l'écran suivant est un écran noir avec deci-delà des lesttres et des chiffres  :Embarassed:  . Et je ne peux plus avancer.

Je fais quoi là ? Je casse tout et j'oublie Gentoo ou comment dois-je procéder pour corriger quoi que ce soit et où ?

 :Embarassed: Last edited by shoobidoowap7 on Thu May 19, 2005 3:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sireyessire

 *shoobidoowap7 wrote:*   

> Merci pour ces explications  Ce que je craignais est donc bien ça.
> 
> 2 choses :
> 
> A- Cet ordinateur servira de Serveur Web sur lequel j'y installerai PHP-Apache-MySQL.
> ...

 

vérifie cette ligne là.

au pire pour tester tu l'enlèves, ça fera un truc tout moche mais ça marchera.

généralement le coup de l'écran tout noir c'est parce que le splash est mal spécifié.

sinon tu as bien un lien /boot/grub/menu.lst qui pointe vers le /boot/grub/grub.conf?

----------

## shoobidoowap7

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz
> 
> 

 

vérifie cette ligne là.

au pire pour tester tu l'enlèves, ça fera un truc tout moche mais ça marchera.

généralement le coup de l'écran tout noir c'est parce que le splash est mal spécifié.

sinon tu as bien un lien /boot/grub/menu.lst qui pointe vers le /boot/grub/grub.conf?[/quote]

Donc, je relance du DVD et je tape :

nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf  ??

Sinon comment je sais que j'ai ce lien :  /boot/grub/menu.lst ?? et comment je le "pointe" comme tu dis ?

----------

## yoyo

 *shoobidoowap7 wrote:*   

> A- Cet ordinateur servira de Serveur Web sur lequel j'y installerai PHP-Apache-MySQL.
> 
> Est-ce que cela veut dire qu'il me faudra en plus de root (/), une partition /usr, une autre /home, une autre /var ? ou est-ce qu'il en manque de ce que j'ai cité là ?

 Bof, inutile d'avoir 200 partitions ... Tu peux éventuellement mettre tes données php etc. sur une partition séparée mais je n'en vois pas vraiment l'intérêt (si ce n'est avoir une taille de disque "bloquée" : si ta partoche fais 5Go, alors ta bdd pourra faire 5Go (elle ne risque pas de se faire "grignoter" de l'espace disque par d'autres applis par exemple).

Pour le splashimage, tu suis la procédure du manuel por faire le "chroot" et tu nous postes le résultat de : 

```
ls -l /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz
```

 et de : 

```
ls -l /boot/grub/menu.lst
```

----------

## shoobidoowap7

OK, je ne change pas les partitions.

Sinon il ne trouve pas les 2 fichiers/Répertoire, donc j'imagine qu'il n'a jamais pris en compte mon emerge grub et grub ??

EDIT : est-ce normal qu'après : emerge grub et au lancement de grub, il me dise : I/O request O , error O ?

----------

## shoobidoowap7

Donc après avoir réécrit Grub :

ls -l /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz ça donne :

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 33856 May 19 20:27  /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

et

ls - /boot/grub/menu.lst donne :

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 May 19 20:27  /boot/grub/menu.lst - grub.conf

je quitte et je relance tout.  :Confused: 

----------

## sireyessire

avant de te chrooter, tu as bien monter le /boot sur /mnt/gentoo/boot ?

non juste pour être sûr que l'on va pas avoir 2 /boot différents et penser que les modif sont faites mais en fait non

----------

## shoobidoowap7

oui, de toute façon, il ne veut rien faire sinon.

(sinon, je peux utiliser lilo ?)

EDIT / Ne vaudrait-il pas mieux que je mette kernel-2.4.26-gentoo-r9 au lieu de kernel-2.6.9 ?

----------

## shoobidoowap7

Je ne sais pas si j'ai bien fait ou pas...

Une fois les /dev/hda montés j'ai recommencé à partir de  :

mount -t proc.none /mnt/gentoo/proc, puis :

(en tapant mount, il a bien tout trouvé !)

chroot /mnt/gentoo/ /bin/bash

emerge lilo

nano /etc/lilo.conf

 et /sbin/lilo me met :

Warning : '/proc/partitions' does not exist, disk scan bypassed

Fatal : open /boot/kernel-2.4.26-gentoo-r9 : No such file or directory

Je vous avoue que configurer correctement Win2003 SVR n'est pas forcément de la tarte mais là, ça commence à me gonfler sérieux.

----------

## Trevoke

tu as monte /boot aussi?

tu as copie /etc/mtab ? Ton /etc/fstab est prepare?

.. Je peux pas t'aider plus loin, je prefere GRUB.

----------

## shoobidoowap7

on copie /etc/mtab d'où pour le mettre où ?? (On ne me l'a jamais demandé (?))Last edited by shoobidoowap7 on Thu May 19, 2005 7:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Trevoke

Si tu as /dev/BOOT dans ton /etc/fstab, t'as un probleme... il vaut mieux avoir un vrai device.

----------

## shoobidoowap7

euh... oui j'ai 

/dev/BOOT    /boot   ext2

/dev/ROOT     /         xfs

/dev/SWAP

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0

/dev/fd0

none

euh... je mets quoi en fait, alors ?

j'ai édité en /dev/hda pour chaque (boot, root et swap).

Mais du coup, dans : setup (hd0), il ne trouve plus /boot/grub/grub.conf... Ce n'est pas grave ?

----------

## shoobidoowap7

Du coup, il m'affiche :

Gentoo Linux

  root (hd0,0)

  kernel /kernel-2.6.9 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda3 ramdisk=8192

  initrd /initrd-2.6.9

  Error 15: File not found

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## blasserre

 *shoobidoowap7 wrote:*   

> Du coup, il m'affiche :
> 
> Gentoo Linux
> 
>   root (hd0,0)
> ...

 

plus haut tu disais que la racine était /dev/hda6

et la tu mets real_root=/dev/hda3

tu te serais pas gourru dans ton grub.conf ?

----------

## shoobidoowap7

Non non il est bien en hda6 mais comme j'ai fait un copier-coller de la page de Gentoo.org... :Embarassed: 

Mais autre chose de curieux à chaque fois :

Qd je fais : umount  /mnt/gentoo/proc

Il me répond "not mounted" alors que j'ai bien fait :

mount -t proc.none /mnt/gentoo/proc ???

----------

## blasserre

 *shoobidoowap7 wrote:*   

> mount -t proc.none /mnt/gentoo/proc ???

 

y'a pas de point entre proc et none normalement

(je cherche pas la petite bête mais tu as fait deux fois l'erreur  :Very Happy:    )

----------

## shoobidoowap7

Merci merci. (Il n'y a pas le peit chinois au chapeau dasn les smileys)

Cette fois-ci c'est une réelle erreur.

Je corrige et je reviens.

----------

## shoobidoowap7

dans Grub> setup (hd0)

j'ai toujours :  

Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... no 

??

----------

## shoobidoowap7

error 15 : file not found  :Twisted Evil: 

C'est quoi exactement ce fichier de démarrage qu'il ne trouve pas ??

----------

## shoobidoowap7

Comment je supprime Grub pcq j'ai remarqué que lrsq j'y reviens dans nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf ben tout y est bien resté sagement ?

et pour que je le remplace par Lilo ?

----------

## Ey

C'est assez dispersé tout ça... bon donc pour reprendre correctement : quand tu veux te chrooter depuis le livecd tu fais ça :

```
mount /dev/hda6 /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

mount -t sysfs none /mnt/gentoo/sys

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update

```

Bon ensuite une fois que t'as fait ça et que tu n'as pas oublié de monter le /boot grub devrait être bcp plus gentil avec toi...

sinon copier le mtab c'est uniquement si tu comptes te servir de mount dans le chroot (à priori vu que tu as déjà monté le /boot ça sert à rien)

(par contre si tu oublie de monter le /boot et que ton fstab est correct emerge grub le montera pour toi mais franchement c'est préférable de le mounter à la main quand tu chroot depuis le livecd, ça t'évite de te demander pourquoi le répertoire est vide... voire de copier un noyau dans le /boot de hda6 et non sur hda1)

EDIT : pour supprimer grub tu fais (après t'être chrooté) 

```
emerge unmerge grub
```

 et tu éxécutes lilo pour remplacer le MBR de grub par celui de lilo. Mais pareil tu as besoin d'avoir le /boot mounté pour que lilo soit heureux parce que sinon il va pas trouver les noyaux que tu lui as spécifié...

EDIT2 : pour ton fstab, il faut remplacer /dev/BOOT par la partition contenant ton /boot (/dev/hda1 dans ton cas) et pareil pour SWAP et ROOT donc au final ça donne ça :

```
/dev/hda1 /boot ext2

/dev/hda6 / xfs
```

J'ai pas mis pour le swap parce que je me souviens plus du numéro de partition que tu utilises...

Tiens au fait c'est bien du xfs ton / ? non parce que t'es sensé mettre le type de fs qui correspond effectivement à ton / et pas copier coller ce qui est dans la doc.

EDIT3 : j'ai viré les --bind parce que c'est pas ce qui est dans la doc... je maintiens que c'est bcp plus pratique sur le livecd de faire des mount --bind pour /proc et /sys mais bon...Last edited by Ey on Thu May 19, 2005 11:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## shoobidoowap7

Qu'est-ce que vous appelez : monter le /boot ???

J'ai recopié à la lettre ce quie tu as écrit, mais il me met toujours la même erreur ?!

je ne fais qu'apprendre les notions de linux et là il m'avait semblé qu'en faisant nano /etc/fstab, puisque on y définit le système de fichiers (notamment le boot et le root) et qu'on a défini auparavant hda1 comme partition de boot, ayé c'est bon.

Mais alors, pq Grub qui se lance correctement ne trouve pas le fichier de démarrage/initialisation de Gentoo ? (Désolè si je m'exprime dans des termes issus de Windows mais .... j'apprends petit à petit  :Smile:   )

Dans Grub, aurait-il fallu que je mette :

root (hda,6) au lieu de (hd0,0) pcq c'est ce qui est dans la Doc mais que je trouve qu'il vient comme un cheveu sur la soupe ??

----------

## shoobidoowap7

EDIT2 : oui, ils sont bien en 

/dev/hda1  /boot  ext2

/dev/hda6   /         ext3

/dev/hda5   /swap   sw

je viens de modifier fstab pour qu'il soit en ext3.

En fait, je crois bien donc que je ne vois pas du tout ce que tu entends par monter le /boot.

Est-ce que c'est le :

cd /

après exit ? Si c'est ça oui je le fais bien aussi.

je vois que tu me dis d'écrire --bind. Est-ce qu'il faut que j'enlêve la connexion rézo alors ?Last edited by shoobidoowap7 on Thu May 19, 2005 11:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ey

 *shoobidoowap7 wrote:*   

> EDIT2 : oui, ils sont bien en 
> 
> /dev/hda1  /boot  ext2
> 
> /dev/hda6   /         ext3
> ...

 

En fait j'ai mis la ligne qui correspond dans ce que j'ai indiqué, j'ai juste réinsisté lourdement 3 fois après...

C'est le mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

une fois que tu t'es chrooté dans /mnt/gentoo /dev/hda1 est dans /boot et ton /boot est bien mounté. J'ai insisté lourdement parce que j'ai déjà vu pas mal de débutants tomber dans ce piège et se demander pourquoi leur /boot ne contient plus de répertoire grub... c'est simple le /boot est pas mounté et donc son contenu est vide...

EDIT : la raison pour laquelle je te l'ai rappelé aussi lourdement c'est parce que les messages que tu obtiens semblent indiquer qu'il manque des fichiers dans /boot/grub et donc que ton /boot n'est potentiellement pas mounté...

----------

## Ey

 *shoobidoowap7 wrote:*   

> Qu'est-ce que vous appelez : monter le /boot ???
> 
> J'ai recopié à la lettre ce quie tu as écrit, mais il me met toujours la même erreur ?!
> 
> je ne fais qu'apprendre les notions de linux et là il m'avait semblé qu'en faisant nano /etc/fstab, puisque on y définit le système de fichiers (notamment le boot et le root) et qu'on a défini auparavant hda1 comme partition de boot, ayé c'est bon.
> ...

 

Pour le fstab il contient ce qu'il faut pour mounter les partitions ce qui est fait au démarage normalement. Le problème c'est que là tu as démaré sur le live CD et que par conséquent tes systèmes de fichiers ne sont pas mounté. Tu dois donc le faire à la main. De plus le /boot n'est pas mounté par défaut dans le handbook donc lorsque tu veux modifier un fichier dedans ou copier un fichier dedans il faut commencer par le mounter (au moyen de "mount /boot" le reste n'est pas nécessaire car le fstab indique que /boot correspond à /dev/hda1 et quel type de fichier employer mais ça c'est lorsque tu boot directement sur le disque ou après le chroot).

Si ce que je te dis t'embrouille encore plus oublie ce que j'ai dis, c'est pas très grave je suis pas forcément très clair non plus... le but était juste de te dire de ne pas oublier de faire le mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot lorsque tu bootes sur le liveCD avant de faire ton chroot...

----------

## shoobidoowap7

J'ai tout suivi la Doc ici + Linux+DVD + Planète linux mais je ne vois pas.

La seule comparaison que je puisse faire avec Windows, c'est sans doute que j'ai dù mal configurer l'initialisation dans /hda1 (en supposant que l'erreur 15 suite au lancement de Grub soit ça).

Il affiche bien ce qu'il y a dans nano -w /boot/grub/grub.config puis pouf ! juste après l'erreur 15 de fichier non trouvé.

Un autre truc qui arrive pour la 2° fois là.

A la sortie : umount  /mnt/gentoo m'affiche :

umount  /mnt/gentoo : device is busy !!

Ca n'empêche pas le reboot, mais bon...

Au fait, pq on met root (hd0,0) dans Grub au lieu de (hda) comme dans Lilo ?Last edited by shoobidoowap7 on Thu May 19, 2005 11:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ey

 *shoobidoowap7 wrote:*   

> J'ai tout suivi la Doc ici + Linux+DVD + Planète linux mais je ne vois pas.
> 
> La seule comparaison que je puisse faire avec Windows, c'est sans doute que j'ai dù mal configurer l'initialisation dans /hda1 (en supposant que l'erreur 15 suite au lancement de Grub soit ça).
> 
> Il affiche bien ce qu'il y a dans nano -w /boot/grub/grub.config puis pouf ! juste après l'erreur 15 de fichier non trouvé.
> ...

 

il faut faire le umount sur les partitions que tu as mounté à l'intérieur avant : /mnt/gentoo/proc /mnt/gentoo/sys /mnt/gentoo/boot

----------

## shoobidoowap7

Au fait, pq on met root (hd0,0) dans Grub au lieu de (hda) comme dans Lilo ?

----------

## Ey

 *shoobidoowap7 wrote:*   

> je vois que tu me dis d'écrire --bind. Est-ce qu'il faut que j'enlêve la connexion rézo alors ?

 

En gros le --bind ça revient au même que ce qui est dans la doc mais c'est plus simple de s'en souvenir...

Enfin bref oublie mes --bind et suis la doc ça marche très bien avec aussi, mais comme je suis faignant j'ai mis les --bind...

EDIT : bon voilà j'ai enlevé mes --bind parce qu'ils étaient vraiment malvenus (source de questions en + qui ne font pas avancer le schmilblick...)Last edited by Ey on Thu May 19, 2005 11:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ey

 *shoobidoowap7 wrote:*   

> Au fait, pq on met root (hd0,0) dans Grub au lieu de (hda) comme dans Lilo ?

 

J'ai jammais compris pourquoi ils avaient fait un truc à part... toujours est-il qu'ils utilisent une notation différente qui revient au même...

Au lieu de désigner les disques par des lettres qui commencent à 'a' ils désignent les disques par des chiffres et commencent à 0.

Pareil pour les partitions, ils numérotent en commençant par 0 alors que sous unix on commence à 1... donc hd0,0 <=> hda1

Ensuite parfois grub est TRES vicieux parce qu'il considère que le 2e disque dans une configuration avec 2 masters sur les bus primaire et secondaire sans slaves est hd1 et non hd2 comme le voudrait la convention unix... enfin bref souviens toi que hd0,0 <=> hda1, hda0,1 <=> hda2 ... hda0,4 <=> hda5 et ainsi de suite...

----------

## Ey

 *shoobidoowap7 wrote:*   

> J'ai tout suivi la Doc ici + Linux+DVD + Planète linux mais je ne vois pas.
> 
> La seule comparaison que je puisse faire avec Windows, c'est sans doute que j'ai dù mal configurer l'initialisation dans /hda1 (en supposant que l'erreur 15 suite au lancement de Grub soit ça).
> 
> Il affiche bien ce qu'il y a dans nano -w /boot/grub/grub.config puis pouf ! juste après l'erreur 15 de fichier non trouvé.
> ...

 

Elle m'intrigue vraiment ton erreur 15... fait voir un peu ce que tu as comme fichiers dans /boot :

ls -l /boot

----------

## shoobidoowap7

j'ai donc remplacé Grub en suivant : emerge unmerge grub

Dans ls -l /boot :

total 13

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 1024 May 20 03:30 grub

drwx------- 2 root rrot 12288 May 19 21:03 lost+found

après avoir configuré Lilo, il me sort :

Fatal : open /boot/kernel-2.6.9: no such file our directory

C'est le Bonheur cette install !!!

----------

## Ey

 *shoobidoowap7 wrote:*   

> j'ai donc remplacé Grub en suivant : emerge unmerge grub
> 
> Dans ls -l /boot :
> 
> total 13
> ...

 

Tu as compilé et installé un noyau ? parce que là il n'y en a effectivement pas dans /boot... peut-être que /boot n'était pas mounté quand tu as installé le noyau auquel cas il te suffit de le réinstaller maintenant...

----------

## shoobidoowap7

euh... tu es en train de me dire là qu'il faut que je refasse un : 

emerge system ????

Dis non, stp, pcq là je pleure !!!!!!! :Crying or Very sad: 

et pq dans nano /etc/fstab, il me dit que :

none   /proc   proc   defaults   0 0

is critical for boot ?

----------

## Ey

 *shoobidoowap7 wrote:*   

> euh... tu es en train de me dire là qu'il faut que je refasse un : 
> 
> emerge system ????
> 
> Dis non, stp, pcq là je pleure !!!!!!!

 

NON ! (ça te rassure ?  :Very Happy: )

regarde dans ton manuel lorsque tu configure ton noyau (dans /usr/src/linux) ce qui t'intéresse c'est juste l'installation du noyau pas sa compilation.

EDIT : c'est cette ligne là dans ta doc :

```
cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot; cp System.map /boot
```

Tiens au fait vire la ligne sur le initrd vu qu'a priori il n'y en a pas sur cette install express... Sinon je te conseilles de lire le handbook parce que là tu dois pas vraiment comprendre ce que tu fais avec le quickinstall... le handbook est très clair et explique tout ce que tu fais pas à pas... bon par contre y en a pour bcp de pages à lire mais c'est beaucoup plus simple quand tu comprends ce que tu fais...

EDIT2 : j'ai corrigé le lien maintenant c'est vers l'index du handbook fr... j'avais même pas fait gaffe tellement l'habitude de le lire en anglais...Last edited by Ey on Fri May 20, 2005 12:12 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Ey

 *shoobidoowap7 wrote:*   

> et pq dans nano /etc/fstab, il me dit que :
> 
> none   /proc   proc   defaults   0 0
> 
> is critical for boot ?

 

Ca correspond à ce que tu tapes lorsque tu bootes sur le livecd sauf que là comme c'est pour le boot sur le disque dur, c'est directement /proc et l'ordre est celui décrit dans la doc ou dans le commentaire au début du fichier.

----------

## Ey

En fait à chaque fois je parles de la doc... je parles du handbook (j'ai mis un lien 2 posts plus haut) dans l'edit.

parce que là le quickinstall il est très violent et il est probablement plutot destiné aux gens qui savent déjà installer une gentoo et qui ont juste besoin d'avoir sur une feuille à coté la liste de ce qu'ils vont devoir faire...Last edited by Ey on Fri May 20, 2005 12:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## shoobidoowap7

Dans ce qu'il y a ici :

Exemple de code 1.6

(Installez les sources du noyau)          # emerge <noyau_choisi>

(Configurez votre noyau avec genkernel)   # emerge genkernel; genkernel --menuconfig all

  ou

(1. Configurez votre noyau manuellement.) # cd /usr/src/linux; make menuconfig;

(2. Sélectionnez les options VM fs, /proc fs.)

(3. Compilez votre noyau.)

     (Noyau 2.6)                          # make && make modules_install

     (Noyau 2.4)                          # make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install

(4. Copiez le noyau compilé.)             # cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot; cp System.map /boot

J'avais à suivre celui-ci donc :

(Installez les sources du noyau)          # emerge gentoo-dev-sources

(Configurez votre noyau avec genkernel)   # emerge genkernel; genkernel  all

 :Crying or Very sad: 

donc je dois refaire : genkernel all ?

En tout cas je te remercie bien chaleureusement  :Smile: 

----------

## Ey

 *shoobidoowap7 wrote:*   

> donc je dois refaire : genkernel all ?

 

non juste le 4. copier le noyau compilé

----------

## shoobidoowap7

Chui obligé de faire le 3 avant. Il ne le trouve pas sinon.

(en fait, je suis déjà passé par le Handbook en français, mais je m'y suis paumé  :Embarassed:   c'est pour cela que j'ai suivi le quickinstall en // de mes 2 magazines.

Mais du coup, là ... à force...., ça me parle déjà plus  :Smile:   )

----------

## shoobidoowap7

maintenatn dans : ls -l /boot, il y a 

total 2917

system.map

bzImage

grub (que j'ai remis)

lost+found

mais j'ai toujours l'erreur 15. :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Ey

 *shoobidoowap7 wrote:*   

> maintenatn dans : ls -l /boot, il y a 
> 
> total 2917
> 
> system.map
> ...

 

vire le initrd de ta conf tu en as pas mis.

----------

## papedre

Houla, 

Il me semble qu'il utilise Genkernel ( voir post en 1ere page). 

Dans ce cas, il me semble qu'il doit utiliser l'initrd. (voir la doc de l'installation du noyau en utilisant Genkernel).

Copie de l'initrd dans le /boot/ et correction du grub.conf pour indiquer le bon nom de fichier.

A+

[Edit] : L'erreur 15 se produit quand grub ne trouve pas un fichier.

Pour l'eviter, il faut donc que tu verifie dans ton grub.conf que tous les fichiers que tu as indiqué se trouve bien sur ton disque, et n'oublie pas que Linux contrairement à Windows est 'case-sensitive' ( cad que pour lui un fichier avec une majuscule est different que le meme nom sans la majuscule).

----------

## shoobidoowap7

Dans nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf il me reste juste ceci :

default 0

timeout 15

title=Gentoo Linux

  root (hd0,0)

   kernel /kernel-2.6.9 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda6 ramdisk=8192

Dans la mesure où je ne fais pour l'instant qu'appliquer aveuglément - comme dit Ey - pour l'instant, où suis-je censé trouver linuxrc et comment suis-je censé vérifier que dans real_root=/dev/hda6, j'ai bien le(s) fichier(s) idoine(s) pour lancer Gentoo (du genre boot.ini, sys.ini) ?Last edited by shoobidoowap7 on Fri May 20, 2005 10:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## papedre

Ton Real_root correspond à ce qui sera ta partition "/" dans ton systeme. ( d'après tes post precedents, ca doit bien etre /dev/hda6).

Le fichier initrd doit etre un fichier créé par initrd lors de la compilation de ton noyau (il doit donc se trouver dans /usr/src/linux). 

Extrait de la doc :  *Quote:*   

> Lorsque genkernel aura fini son travail, un noyau, un ensemble complet de modules et un « initial root disk » (initrd) auront été créés. Le noyau et le initrd seront utilisés plus tard lors de la configuration du chargeur de démarrage. Notez bien les noms du noyau et du initrd puisque vous devrez les spécifier lors de l'écriture du fichier de configuration du chargeur de démarrage. Le initrd sera démarré immédiatement après l'amorçage afin de réaliser l'autodétection du matériel (tout comme pour le CD d'installation) avant que votre « véritable » système ne démarre.
> 
> Exemple de code 21 : Vérifier les noms de l'image du noyau et du fichier initrd
> 
> # ls /boot/kernel* /boot/initrd*
> ...

 

Je pense que quand tu as compilé ton noyau (avec Genkernel ?????), ta partition /boot/ ne devait pas etre monté, et c'est pour cela que les fichiers n'ont pas pu etre copiés dessus.

A+

----------

## shoobidoowap7

Qd je fais ls /boot/kernel, il ne trouve rien donc, je dois refaire Genkernel all si j'ai bien compris ? :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## papedre

On peux difficilement te repondre car on ne sait pas exactement dans quel etat est ta config !!!!

Je pense que le preferable pour toi est de reprendre la doc dans la section compilation du noyau. http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7

Decide si tu preferes utiliser Genkernel, ou la config à la main, ( n'oublie pas de monté /boot).

Ensuite, reprend la doc pour la configuration du chargeur de démarrage en fonction de la methode que tu as choisi. http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10

A+

----------

## shoobidoowap7

il y a qq chose de curieux :

Il refuse les commandes :

genkernel --dev all   pcq : unknown option '--dev' (Handbook Gentoo Linux)

genkernel -install all  (mag Linux+DVD)

et là, il compile genkernel all (Planete Linux) en ayant lancé :

Compiling Linux Kernel 2.6.9-gentoo-r6 for x86, alors que cette commande est censée être pour le noyau 2.4. ??!!

J'ai choisi celui-là pour 3 raisons :

- A part les pcmcia (pour portables) j'aurais tout pris de ce qu'il y avait sur le handbook ;

- Comme je ne fais que débuter dans Linux, je ne sais pas vraiment de quoi j'uarai besoin ;

- Je veux en finir avec cette install ! Je ne sais pas si c'est la plus difficile ou non à installer des Distrib Linux mais c'est à décourager un peu qd mm ...  :Crying or Very sad:  (sans compter les anomalies qui vont apparaître une fois tout installé)

----------

## papedre

Si ca peux te rassurer, j'ai aussi commencer Gentoo par le CD fourni par Linux+.

A chaque fois que j'install (j'en suis à 3), je choisi aussi Genkernel pendant l'install. Ensuite, une fois que tu auras reussi à booter et installer un environnement plus sympa que le shell, tu auras le temps d'ameliorer ton system par une compil manuelle.

Par rapport au HandBook, la commande est : 

```
genkernel --udev all
```

   Il y a un double "-". Cependant, il est possible que cette fonction ne fonctionne pas parce que tu installes à partir d'un CD 2004.3 ( et je ne suis pas sur que cette fonction soit prise en compte dans cette version). Sinon, tu peux quand meme faire un 'Genkernel all'. 

Surtout en fin de compilation, cherche ou il a mis les fichiers en regardant la date de modification 'ls -rtl'  ( en général il doivent etre soit dans /usr/src/linux, soit dans /boot/). Si il ne sont pas dans /boot, tu les copies dedans. Ensuite tu verifies que cela correspond bien au fichier que tu as mis dans ton grub.conf.

PS : C'est sur que Gentoo n'est pas une distribution simple (c'est surtout déroutant pour les débutant quand tu ne sais pas ce qu'est un filesystem, un point de montage, monter une partition ...). 

Cependant, si tu continue, tu apprendras beaucoup plus que sur d'autres distribution plus simple. Le tout pour faire une bonne install, c'est d'avoir le temps, de lire la doc, et de chercher par soit meme. C'est surtout comme cela que l'on apprend le mieux.

----------

## naerex

Pour le boot j'ai pris l'habitude dans fdisk de donner qu'un cylindre ce qui represente 16Mo. Je trouve cette taille largement suffisante car je stock 2 ou 3 kernels tout au plus.

Pour les autres partition je rentre les tailles en Mo.

hda1 boot 16Mo ext2

hda2 swap 512Mo

hda3 racine 36Go reiserfs 3.6

et pas de home  :Laughing: 

----------

## shoobidoowap7

Merci à tous en tout cas pour l'aide et le soutien  :Very Happy: 

Tout comme Windows, lrsq on s'affranchit du tout intégré, c'est bien plus chouette, mais faut un minimum que pour l'instant je n'ai pas  :Rolling Eyes: 

A -  il a donc fini en me mettant :

Required Kernel parameters :

root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/$ROOT init=/linuxrc

where $ROOT is the device node for your root parttion as the one specified in /etc/fstab

Vous m'aviez tous dit de mettre dans fstab : /dev/hda6    /   ext3. Lequel dois-je changer maintenant : /etc/fstab ou /boot/grub/grub.conf  ?

B - ds ls -rtl il m'affiche ceci :

total 10177

root root  Oct 27 2004 sys

root root  Oct 27 2004 root

root root  Oct 27 2004 opt

root root  Oct 27 2004  mnt

root root  Oct 27 2004 home

root root  May 18  16:25 lost+found

root root  May 18  16:30 stage1-x86-2004.3.tar.bz2

root root  May 18         usr

root root  May 18         dev

root root  May 18          lib

root root  May 18          var

root root  May 20          sbin

root root  May 20          proc

root root  May 20          tmp

root root  May 20          etc

root root  May 20          boot

en général il doivent etre soit dans /usr/src/linux, soit dans /boot/. Si il ne sont pas dans /boot, tu les copies dedans. Ensuite tu verifies que cela correspond bien au fichier que tu as mis dans ton grub.conf.    Je ne comprends pas cette phrase.

C -Pour répondre à Naerex et ce qui concerne donc les partitions, je dois faire une confusion qq part pcq vous dites que ce n'est pas nécessaire une grosse partition de Boot (64Mo déjà trop) pcq il n'y a que "des" kernels.

Or, autant que j'ai compris jsq là, /Boot ne sert que pour Grub et Lilo puisque les kernel sont dans [/Root] ou [/], par conséquent dans [/dev/hdax] et en aucun cas dans [/dev/hda1]  ??? Qu'ai-je mal compris ?

D -  Pour suivre vos conseils, je vais remodifier /etc/fstab et idem donc /boot/grub.grub.conf pour les caler tous deux en /dev/hd6, et vous me dites si j'ai tort ou raison.

Ouf !

----------

## papedre

Pour repondre à tes questions : 

A : Ne modifie pas ton /etc/fstab. ( ce fichier represente les partitions que tu as fais sur ton disques, ainsi que leur type). Il semble correct.

     Par contre, tu dois mettre dans ton grub.conf : real_root=/dev/hda6  ( ce qui semble deja etre le cas). 

Donc ne change rien.

B : Non, je voulais que tu fasse 'ls -rtl' quand tu etais dans les repertoire /boot/ ou /usr/src/linux. C'etais pour que tu puisses regarder ou se trouve les fichiers qu'a generer Genkernel, ainsi que leur Nom. Je ne serais que trop te conseiller d'abuser de cette fonction dans les differents repertoires pour voir un peu les fichiers qui sont present sur ton disque.

C : Non, les kernels doivent se trouver dans /boot/. C'est pour cela que je te demande de verifié si il s'y trouve bien. Si il n'y sont, pas, il faut trouver ou les à mis Genkernel, et les mettre dans ce repertoire. 

Pour te resumer : 

/ : repertoire racine ( dans lequels tous les autres repertoires vont se mettre).

/boot/ : Repertoire qui sert uniquement quand on boot la machine. Dans Gentoo, en général, on monte ce repertoire sur une autre petite partition. ( personnellement elle fait 100Mo).

/home/ : Repertoire personnel de chaque utilisateur. Il est possible de le mettre sur une autre partition comme cela tu ne pert pas tes données personnels lors d'une re-install.

/root/ : Repertoire personnel de l'utilisateur 'root'.

Ne confond pas repertoire, point de montage et partition.

En gros, une partition est accessible parce que celle ci est monté grace au point de montage dans un repertoire. 

Exemple : 

partition : /dev/hda1

point de montage : /boot/

Donc tu retrouvera cette partition dans le repertoire /boot/.

----------

## papedre

Si ca ne marche pas, copie nous les fichiers suivants  :

 - /etc/fstab

 - /boot/grub/grub.conf

Et la fonction : 

  - ls -rtl /boot/

Ainsi que ton message d'erreur.

A+

----------

## shoobidoowap7

Pour pousuivre dans ces explications....

Il y a donc actuellement 2 répertoires de montés :

/gentoo/boot

/gentoo

Comment je fais l'équivalent de [Dir] de Windows psq je ne sais même pas ni où ni dans quoi je suis ?

ex : je sais que je suis dans /etc/fstab pour voir mais je ne sais pas si je suis dans /boot  ou dans /dev/hda6.

Pour que j'aille voir, comme tu dis, dans /boot ou dans /usr/src/linux, je tape donc :

nano -w  /boot (ou usr/src/linux) ?

Je finis de rebooter, puis je reviens dire ce qu'il en est.  :Smile: 

----------

## papedre

Donc l'equivalent de dir sous Linux; c'est 'ls'. C'est pour cela, que je te demandais de faire 'ls -rtl' qui permet : 

 l : affiche des info complementaire ( taille, droit, groupe, owner, date).

 r : inverse l'ordre

 t : tri par date.

Donc, ls -rtl permet de lister les fichier du repertoire, en affichant en dernier les dernier modifier.

Pour savoir dans quel repertoire tu te trouve tape : pwd.

A+

----------

## shoobidoowap7

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Hourra !  il s'est lancé correctement !  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Mais il a buté sur : /etc/hostname (invalid). Donc, il n'a pris en compte ce qui a été configuré au tout début (je le refais).

Je suppose que c'est pareil pour setfont et loadkeys qu'il n'a pas trouvé.

En revanche, là où je ne sais pas quelle conséquence ça peut avoir ni la correction idoine : /sbin/rc -> /devfsd tourne de travers apparemment (étoile rouge)

----------

## shoobidoowap7

2 bugs :

il a bien pris les infos de pwd utilisateur root et adduser/pwd, mais il me met tout le temps que c'est mauvais.

J'imagine donc, qu'il doit être stocké aussi au mauvais endroit mais je ne sais pas où faire la correction.

Login incorrect

j'ai configuré [/etc/rc.conf ] pour que le Keymap soit "fr" et p-ê faut-il changer "CONSOLEFONT="default8x16"" mais je ne sais pas non plus ce qu'il faut mettre à la place.

Corollaire je pense, il ne trouve pas de [/sbin/rc] donc fait bugger [dev/fsd] mais je ne sais pas le corriger.

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## papedre

Petit conseil : 

  - utilise 'man ' + fonction pour connaitre des info supplementaires. ex : man pwd.

  - ne confond pas pwd et passwd.

  - il n'y a pas d'a peu près en informatique.

  - devfsd est le deamon ( equivalent des services Win...) de devfs. Pour avoir des informations dessus recherche soit 'devfs' soit 'udev'.

A+

----------

## truz

 *shoobidoowap7 wrote:*   

> 2 bugs :
> 
> il a bien pris les infos de pwd utilisateur root et adduser/pwd, mais il me met tout le temps que c'est mauvais.
> 
> J'imagine donc, qu'il doit être stocké aussi au mauvais endroit mais je ne sais pas où faire la correction.
> ...

 

Ce n'est sûrement qu'une petite incohérence entre les partitions que tu as créé, ce que tu as mis dans /etc/fstab et ce qu'il y a dans /boot/grub/grub.conf donc comme l'a suggéré papedre donne nous ce qu'il y a dans les fichiers:

```
- /etc/fstab

- /boot/grub/grub.conf
```

Ce que renvoient les fonctions :

```
- ls -rtl /boot/

- fdisk -l

```

Ainsi que ton(tes) message(s) d'erreur.

Courage, tu arrives au bout !

----------

## shoobidoowap7

Oui, je me doute bien que j'en ETAIS au bord...

Comme je ne savais plus quoi en faire, j'ai tout écrasé pour repartir "normalement" et toujours noob mais j'espère un peu moins.  :Confused: 

J'en ai profité pour rajouter un disque et repartitionné dans la prévision d'en faire un serveur Web (un jour...).  :Smile: 

Sauf que là, après  :

sh /usr/portage; scripts/bootstrap.sh

j'ai un beau :

Your portage version is too old. Please use a new stage1 image.

 :Evil or Very Mad:  Je casse le DVD et j'en fais quoi après ?? :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## truz

 *shoobidoowap7 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Je casse le DVD et j'en fais quoi après ??

 

Mets-le dans une poubelle pour le recyclage (c'est important de prendre soin de la nature !  :Smile:   ) puis suis le handbook pour une install par le réseau  :Question: 

----------

